# I've never been a Hitch Hiker before...but I'm thinking about it! ;)



## Antonia

Hitch Hiker Oblong Crossbody
					

Motorcycle not included. This new cutie comes in a take-anywhere silhouette with a top handle, adjustable crossbody strap to do the handsfree thing. Inspired by RM’s signature moto jackets, it’s made of premium leather and accented with a chunky zip closure and oversized buckles.     Style #...




					www.rebeccaminkoff.com
				



This is the newest bag from RM....I kinda like it!  A little 'biker chic' with a removable strap so it can be hand carried.


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> Hitch Hiker Oblong Crossbody
> 
> 
> Motorcycle not included. This new cutie comes in a take-anywhere silhouette with a top handle, adjustable crossbody strap to do the handsfree thing. Inspired by RM’s signature moto jackets, it’s made of premium leather and accented with a chunky zip closure and oversized buckles.     Style #...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rebeccaminkoff.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the newest bag from RM....I kinda like it!  A little 'biker chic' with a removable strap so it can be hand carried.


It looks a little busy for me but I can appreciate the look. The shape looks like the Chanel vanities that are super popular rn? I know all designers get “inspired” by other brands but RM seems to follow the Chanel designs a lot (Edie= 19, Love=Leboy, etc.).


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> It looks a little busy for me but I can appreciate the look. The shape looks like the Chanel vanities that are super popular rn? I know all designers get “inspired” by other brands but RM seems to follow the Chanel designs a lot (Edie= 19, Love=Leboy, etc.).


Yes, that's exactly what I was thinking about the Chanel vanity vibe (without the Chanel cost!).  My first thought also was it was too busy...but after staring at it for a while, it grew on me!  It comes in 2 other colors...coral and caramello.  The coral is pretty and would be a nice pop of color!


----------



## JenJBS

I have a Coach bag that basic style. 

RM's take on the style looks amazing!


----------

